# [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

*[Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Heya,

aktuell führen die DualGPU Karten wie HD4870X2 und GTX295 das Single Card Ranking an. Seit längerem gibt es dazu Diskussionen bei hwbot und nun ist eure Meinung gefragt.

Soll es bei der alten Regelung bleiben oder sollen die Multi GPU Karten zum Multi GPU Ranking gezählt werden?

Dies hätte enorme Auswirkungen auf das komplette global Points Ranking. Sämtliche Scores mit z.B. 1x GTX295 würde viele Punkte verlieren. 

Wer z.B. Scores mit 1x HD4870X2 und 2x HD4870X2 hochgeladen hat, wird die der 1x HD4870X2 komplett verlieren. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es für diesen Schritt zu spät da es einfach viel zu große Auswirkungen haben würde. Aber nun seid ihr gefragt 

Bitte scheut euch nicht hier zu posten: Important! Opinions regarding HWBoints algorithm revision - hwbot.org
Link zur News: Important! Opinions regarding HWBoints algorithm revision - hwbot.org

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Im Grunde ist es unfair. Denn Dual GPU Karten sind nun einfach Multi GPU, wenn auch nur auf einem PCB.

Zwei Chips sind einer zuviel. Klar ist es sehr ärgerlich, aber letztendlich müsste es geändert werden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Find ich gut. Am besten wäre es, wenn zwischen Dual Triple und Quad Setups unterschieden würde.
Aber MultiGPU Karten sind Multi GPU und gehören auch dahin.

Hab auch bei hwbot gleich mal meinen Senf dazugegeben.

Gibts auch schon eine Diskussion, ob man bei den MultiCPU benchmarks mal zwischen Single und Dual CPU Systemen unterscheidet? Ist ja praktisch dieselbe ungerechtigkeit.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Habe mich zwar gerade erst dort angemeldet, dennoch gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu

Ich fände eine solche Abgrenzung durchaus sinnvoll, aber mir stellt sich die Frage warum das nicht gleich von Anfang an so gehandhabt wurde?
Dies jetzt noch nachzuholen finde ich auch ein wenig zu spät, da somit, wie Roman schon sagte, eine Menge Punkte verloren gingen...

Dennoch müsste es besser differenziert werden, bin ich der Meinung...

Würde man dies ändern, wie würde das PCGH Team nach Punkten dastehen?

greetz


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Würde man dies ändern, wie würde das PCGH Team nach Punkten dastehen?
> 
> greetz



Das kann erst gesagt werden, wenn die Member bei den anderen Teams auch ihren Abzug bekommen


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Mich persönlich würde es richtig aufregen. Was ich an Geld und Zeit in die Benchmarks investiert habe... Ich finde es daneben es so spät zu ändern wenn tausende jede Menge Benchmarks mit den Karten gemacht haben. Fairness hin oder her.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Wäre für die alte (Aktuelle) Regel, den Es ist ja eine Karte halt mit zwei Chips.


----------



## Masterwana (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Wie der8auer schon meinte kommt dieser Schritt zu spät. Da es ungeahnte konsequenzen haben kann.


Hab mir mal grad die mühe gemacht und die MultiGPU-Submissions zusammen gezählt:
(Das hab ich eigendlich nur gemacht weil ich irgendwie verstanden hab das z.B.: die ne 4870X2 zu den normalen 4870 im CF mutieren sollen, also die Karten aus dem System nehmen )

*ATI*
3850X2 = _122_
3870X2 = _3896_
4870X2 = _6999_
4850X2 = _261_
Mobility 3870X2 = _7_
Mobility 4870X2 = _21_

*Nvidia*
7900 GX2 = _82_
7950 GX2 = _1480_
9800 GX2 = _3758_
GTX 295 = _3950_

*20576 Submissions*


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Wie der8auer schon meinte kommt dieser Schritt zu spät. Da es ungeahnte konsequenzen haben kann.
> 
> 
> Hab mir mal grad die mühe gemacht und die MultiGPU-Submissions zusammen gezählt:
> ...



WOW das eine Riesige Zahl! Was das an Punkte wäre! Also ich bins für die aktuelle regel.


----------



## speddy411 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Ich bin auch für die aktuelle Regel...

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles "Single" was auf einer Karte klebt...Auch wenns 2 GPUs sind.

Anders ist das meiner Meinung nach bei CPU´s...Da finde ich es blöd das die Sockelboards mit den normalen Boards auf einen Haufen geschmissen werden...Bei den ganzen Pentium 3 habe ich damit bei SuperPi usw. nie ne Change...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Wie ist es dann mit einer "Asus Mars", denn da sind es ja zwei PCBs?
Zählt die trotzdem unter Single GPU?


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für die aktuelle Regel...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist alles "Single" was auf einer Karte klebt...Auch wenns 2 GPUs sind.



Nun ja, die Kategorie soll dann ja von Single Card in Single GPU umbenannt werden.

Und ja, die Mars zählt als Single Card, genau wie die GTX295's mit 2 PCB's 

Es ist eben eine Karte.


----------



## crooper (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Ich finde es richtig, das Multi-GPU Karten nicht in dem Single Ranking gelten sollten.

Es rückwirkend zu ändern finde ich aber unfair gegenüber den betroffenen Benchern. Da eine HD5870 in etwa der gleichen liga wie die 4870X2 spielt und kommende GPUs noch schneller sein werden als jetzige Dual-GPUs, bin ich dafür, dass diese Regelung nur für kommende Modelle gilt. Alle schon erhältliche Dual-GPU Karten bleiben vorerst im Single Ranking bis sie sowieso aus dem TOP500 Global Ranking raus sind. Oder nach einer Frist von 6 Monaten zum Beispiel.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Hallo,
also ich wäre dafür nach GPU´s zu werten...

Jede X2 ist nun mal ein Multi-GPU System, und sollte auch so bewertet werden.
Genauso wie bei Multi-CPU Systemen.
(bei wPrime sind die ersten 10-12 Plätze meist Dual-CPU besetzt, da kann man soweit ocen wie man will, da kommt man nicht hin)

Um den Punkteverlust jedoch zu begrenzen wäre ich dafür, auch noch nach Anzahl der GPU´s zu unterscheiden. Ich weiß nicht, wie es im einzelnen aussieht, aber so würde man seine Pkt zwar in der Single-Card Kategorie verlieren, würde aber in der dann neuen 2-GPU-Kategorie bestimmt, ein paar Points machen. (stell ich mir jetzt mal so vor!) 

Vllt wäre mal wieder ein Voting angebracht, dann kann der8auer den Standpunkt des PCGH-Teams posten: "the Team of PCGH voted for....."


Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung dort posten da sie teilweise doch sehr auseinander gehen. 

Die Multi CPU Trennung wäre der nächste Punkt. Kommt bestimmt auch bald.


----------



## speddy411 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Bei den Dual GPUs finde ich es wie gesagt noch vertretbar das alles was auf einem PCB klebt als eine Karte gezählt wird...Allerdings kann ich es auch gut verstehen das das anderen sauer aufstößt.

Ich könnte auch immer kotzen wenn ich sehe das meine CPU am schnellsten rennt und vor mir dann 10 Dual Sockel Boards liegen die dieselbe CPU fast mit Standardtakt laufen haben...


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

also bin dafür das es so bleibt wie es ist.

man sollte eben nach Slotbelegung gehen. wenn es eine Dualgpu Karte ist und die nur einen PCIe Anschluß hat, ist es eben eine single card. es würde sich zu viel ändern und die Dualgpu karten wären dann sinnlos zu benchen. Zwei einzelne Karten gehen meist besser als eine Dual Karte. Wenn man das splittet, dann sollte man auch noch zwischen Dual Channel, Single Channel beim RAM unterscheiden, weil das ja auch etwas bringt. oder den Yorkfield abschaffen und daraus ein Dual Wolfdale machen, weil sind ja auch zwei CPU's auf einem PCB.

Das gleiche bei den Prozessoren. wPrime ist ein Multithread Benchmark und somit ist es Pflicht für gute Ergebnisse viel Cores an den Start zubringen. Wenn man da zwischen Single und Multi Sockel unterscheidet, muss man auch bei den globalen Ranking zwischen Single, Dual, Triple, Quad Core unterscheiden, weil es ja sonst immer ungerecht ist.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



speddy411 schrieb:


> ... das meine CPU am schnellsten rennt und vor mir dann 10 Dual Sockel Boards liegen die dieselbe CPU fast mit Standardtakt laufen haben...
> 
> 
> Gruß Speddy411


 
Aber genau das selbe ist es doch immo:
Du kannst ne 4890 prügeln wie Du willst, Du kommst nicht an eine 4870X2.
Da kommt jetzt erst die 5870 hin...

Ich kann nachvollziehen, das es einigen sauer aufstößt: weil wie der8auer geschrieben hat: ne Menge *Arbeit*, ne Menge *Zeit* und ne Menge *GELD *da rein geflossen ist. Aber als gerecht hab ich die Aufteilung nie gefunden.

Ich glaube aber eh nicht, daß es "umgeschubst" wird.
Das neu zu sotieren ist soviel Arbeit, da können die gleich mal *RESET* drücken...

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## speddy411 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Ich glaube auch nicht das es geändert wird aber es ist halt doch macnchmal ärgerlcih wenn man schon von anfang an keine change auf top 10 o.ä. hat.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

also ich finde dass multigpu on auf einem pcb oder 2 in die eigene katergorie gehört da es sonst unfairr ist..


----------



## Masterwana (2. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



crooper schrieb:


> ... Alle schon erhältliche Dual-GPU Karten bleiben vorerst im Single Ranking bis sie sowieso aus dem TOP500 Global Ranking raus sind. ...



Das finde ich einen guten Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Alriin (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Egal ob 9800GX2, 4870X2 oder GTX 295... das ist *eine* Grafikkarte mit zwei GPUs und sollte daher auch im Single Ranking geführt werden. Wie Roman bereits sagte: eine Änderung käme zu spät! Wenn dann hätte es eine zusätzliche Kategorie geben müssen, was dem Gleichgewicht zwischen 2D und 3D Benchmarks aber schaden würde.

HWbot soll sich lieber darum kümmern, dass die ganzen falschen wPrime-Scores aus dem Ranking verschwinden. Und wenn es sein muss, helf ich ihnen dabei. 

Eine weitere Änderung könnte man sich bezüglich "Einsatz von Hardware die noch nicht im Handel erhältlich ist" einfallen lassen. Kingpin z.B. bencht seit Monaten fröhlich mit ner Mainboard/GPU-Kombination die es so noch nicht zu kaufen gibt.

Das aber größte Manko ist die Tatsache, dass es Global Points auf HWbot fast ausschließlich für Intel-optimierte Benchmarkprogramme gibt. Es wäre nur fair ein nicht optimiertes Programm ala SuperFIB aufzunehmen.

Amen


----------



## Icke&Er (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Ich muss erlich sagen, dass ich die Änderung begrüßen würde, nur kommt sie viel viel zu spät! 
Auf der einen Seite hat man mit einer GPU kaum chancen auf sehr gute globale Points, da dort alles von 4870X2 oder den anderen Dual-Karten regiert wird. Auf der anderen Seite haben sich sicherlich viele Leute für eine zweier-GPU Karte entschieden um dort gute Punkte einfahren zu können, was je bisher immer erlaubt war!

Die Änderung hätte von Anfang an dabei sein müsse und alle wären zufrieden gewesen, aber so wird es mehr Ärger als alles andere geben, obwohl die Karten dann komplett neu gemischt werden würden. Was bestimmt auch zu neuem Ansporn führen würde/könnte! 

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Zwar bin ich in dieser Klasse nicht vertreten,trotzdem würde ich begrüßen wenn die Regelung eingeführt werden würde.
Allerdings nicht rückwirkend,sondern mit festem Stichtag.
Somit hätte sich das Problem in spätestens einem Jahr erledigt und keinem würde auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Find ich eine gute Idee. Global Points schmelzen ja eh täglich weg, und wenn die HD5870er es jetzt fast mit den GTX275 aufnehmen können, wäre das Problem spätestens mit der nächsten Graka Generation erledigt, vorrausgesetzt, die Regelung wird noch vor dem Erscheinen der 5870X2 / GTX395 durchgesetzt.


----------



## Jogibär (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Ich finde diese nachträgliche Änderung unnötig. Die ...X2 ist eine Grafikkarte in einem PCIe-Slot, das finde ich ist entscheidend. Wenn schon eine Änderung, dann sollte die Kategorie in: Single-PCIe-GPU umbenannt werden bzw. bei 2x ...X2: Dual-PCIe-GPU.

Außerdem sollten sie sich lieber darum kümmern, Ordnung zu schaffen bei den Grafikkarten.
Bsp. 8400GS (G98). Dort steht in den technischen Spezifikationen: Größe: 256MB.
Tatsächlich ist dort alles bunt gemischt zwischen 256MB und 512MB. Da hat man mit wenigen Speicher auch keine Chance, egal wie hoch man die GPU taktet.
Lieber erstmal das bestehende System perfektionieren, als sich gleich an viel gravierende Themen zu wagen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Ich finde diese nachträgliche Änderung unnötig. Die ...X2 ist eine Grafikkarte in einem PCIe-Slot, das finde ich ist entscheidend. Wenn schon eine Änderung, dann sollte die Kategorie in: Single-PCIe-GPU umbenannt werden bzw. bei 2x ...X2: Dual-PCIe-GPU.





> *Possible actions*1. Change from single *card* to single *GPU*



*Zitat aus der hwbot News*


----------



## SoF (12. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

was aktuell imo zu wenig bedacht wird: in wenigen jahren wird alles "multicore" sein - bei CPUs hat es angefangen, bei GPUs wird es weitergehen...wieviele reine interessante (!) single core CPUs gibt es denn noch?


.....genau!


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Für Hardware Points lohnt es sich durchaus, Sockel A,F,754 etc. zu benchen.
Für Global Points braucht man ohne Quad natürlich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Im Januar 2010 wird rev3 der HWBot Engine kommen und Multi GPUs/CPUs werden von den Single GPUs/CPUs getrennt.

Der komplette Text:


			
				richba5tard schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Split up of rankings based on number of cores for both videocards and processors.
> Currently we have single socket and multisocket rankings for videocards, and one ranking for processors. In rev3, we will no longer base the ranking on the amount of sockets, but the total amount of cores. To avoid the problem that you would have to participate in 8 (eg.) 3DMark05 rankings, members will only recieve "global points" once for each benchmark application: only for their highest ranked submission regardless of the amount of cores.
> 
> Eg. if a user is 3rd with 2x HD4780, 2nd with HD4780X2, 4th with 1x GTX285 and and 5th with 4x GTX270 in the global ranking of 3DMark01, he will only receive hwboints for being 2nd place in the 2 cores ranking (HD4780X2).(*) All his submissions are applicable for hardware points.
> ...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Da nun endlich die entscheidung gefallen ist, kann ich auch endlich bald ne neue GraKa kaufen. Bis jetzt hab ich die 5970 liebgeäugelt, aber nun kann ich auch ne 5870 nehmen^^

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Es gibt weiterhin 2 Global Rankings. Einmal mit nur einem Kern und einmal mit 2,3,4 Kerne...

Entsprechend lohnt es sich nicht EINE 5970 zu kaufen, da die dann in der Multi-Core Katigorie ist. um in der katigorie Punkte zu holen ist schon ein Quad-CF nötig....


Ist das jetztso richtig?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Mögliche Änderung bei HWBot - ihr seid gefragt*

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man die globale Points nach dem CPU aussortiert und nach Dual oder Single?
Also kann ich mit ner GTX 285 und nem E8600 an die spitze der Globalen 3D Liste kommen?


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein... ich habe es auch noch nicht komplett verstanden. 

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass es global Points pro Benchmark nur noch ein mal gibt. Also je nach dem ob man bei multi oder single besser ist bekommt man die global Points. 

Find ich alles ganz schön verwirrend und es wird die ganzen Teams mal richtig durcheinander werfen und wir alle werden mächtig Punkte verlieren.

edit: Was ich euch aber sicher sagen kann:

Die HardwarePoints werden dynamisch sein. D.h. es gibt für Platz 1 nicht nur 15p bei viel genutzter Hardware (8800GTX z.B.) sondern viel mehr.  Für wenig verwendete Hardware gibt es allerdings weniger. Aktuell gibt es noch 2p mindestens für Platz 1. Dies wird sich ebenfalls ändern. Es wird weniger aber wie viel kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## n0stradamus (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich finde die Regelung nicht gerade prickelnd:



> Eg. if a user is 3rd with *2x HD4780*, 2nd with *HD4780X2*, 4th with 1x *GTX285* and and 5th with *4x GTX270* in the global ranking of 3DMark01, he will only receive hwboints for being 2nd place in the 2 cores ranking (HD4780X2).(*) All his submissions are applicable for hardware points.
> 
> (*) Actually, this would only be true of there would be equal amount of participants in each ranking. If there are a lot less participants in the 2 cores ranking than the 1 core ranking, your 1 core submission might end up receiving global points.



Die Regelung ist suboptimal wenn ihr mich fragt. Worin liegt denn der Sinn, einem Bencher nur für das höchste Ranking Points zu verteilen und das obwohl sich doch die Setups deutlich unterscheiden 

Und sie haben auch das Punktesammeln mit alter Hardware eingeschränkt: 


> More points will be rewarded to more than 20 people when hardware is used by more than 100 overclockers. *Less points* will be rewarded if hardware is used by *less than 10 people* (*1 instead of 2* points for first place).



Dafür find ich es klasse, dass es jetzt seperate Rankings für Single-, Dual-, etc- Cores gibt 

Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich von der Änderung halten soll...


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich finde die Regelung nicht gerade prickelnd:
> 
> Die Regelung ist suboptimal wenn ihr mich fragt. Worin liegt denn der Sinn, einem Bencher nur für das höchste Ranking Points zu verteilen und das obwohl sich doch die Setups deutlich unterscheiden



Dies betrifft nur die global Points. HardwarePoints bekommst du für die anderen trotzdem.


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Hmm ...da unser Team ja nicht ganz soviele Global Points hat ....sondern mehr Hardware fällt es hoffentlich nicht so schlimm aus .
Klar trifft es dich am härtesten Roman aber als Trostppflaster überlege mal wie es dann Teams trifft mit vielen Global Points ........Luxx zb.


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Ja... mich ärgert vorallem, dass ich jede Menge Geld und Aufwand in manche Ergebnisse investiert habe (z.B. 3DMark01 Mutliple Cards) Dafür habe ich 4 Pots gebaut + Mainboard. Nur für ein Ergebnis das bald nichts mehr wert ist -.-


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

^^Ich habe es eh noch nicht kapiert in wie fern sich was ändert 

Hmm ...ich glaube ich muss noch mal nachlesen


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Multiple wird mit dual Cards zusammen geworfen und die sind beim 01er deutlich einfacher zu benchen und erreichen mehr...


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Ah...jetzt raff ich es ...das heißt mein Benchrun mit 2x4850x2 ist dann in der gleichen Liga wie 4x 4850


----------



## Icke&Er (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Naja da hilft jetzt kein Raten oder abschätzen, da muss man gucken wo man mit seinen Punkten nach dem Update steht!
Villt wirds ja garnet so schlimm und wir können sogar dafür profitieren!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung bei HWBot Struktur*

Wäre durchaus möglich. Vorallem da wir sehr viele HWBoints haben. Warten wir mal ab  Werde vorher nicht mehr benchen... Dafür bin ich jetzt einfach zu demotiviert


----------



## Dr.House (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Kommt etwas spät die Regelung aber damit muss man leben.

Mehr HWPunkte für Platz 1  find ich gut, der Rest ist Mist.

Mein Bench-Zeug kommt vorerst in den Keller


----------



## n0stradamus (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Mehr HWPunkte für Platz 1  find ich gut, der Rest ist Mist.


signed

Die Unterteilung der Prozessoren gefällt mir gut, da Multiplesocket-Boards ja eher die große Ausnahme bilden (Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt kaum Leute gesehen die damit ernsthaft gebencht haben). Hat auch für ältere Prozessoren Vorteile wie ich finde.
Die Unterteilung der Grafikkarten kann definitiv besser sein,
beispielsweise als Oberkategorien 
"mGPU auf einem PCB", "Verbundbetrieb (1GPU/PCB)" und eben "Single Graphics Card" 

Hoffentlich wird daran noch gefeilt...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Hey

ich wollt nochmal fragen, ob es sich nach den neuen Regeln mehr lohnt eine 5870 oder eine 5970 zu kaufen?

Wenn ich das richtig vertstanden habe gibt es jetzt immer noch zwei katigorien. einmal single-chip und dannn multi-chip, in dem fall würde es nur lohnen 2 5970 zu kaufen, da man sonst keine chance hat.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

^^So wie ich das verstanden habe ist dann die 5970er in der gleichen Kategorie wie multiple 5870er......verbessert mich wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe


----------



## n0stradamus (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich wollt nochmal fragen, ob es sich nach den neuen Regeln mehr lohnt eine 5870 oder eine 5970 zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



So habe ich es auch verstanden, aber warte lieber mal ein paar mehr Antworten ab, ich bin noch nicht so ganz vertraut mit hwbot^^

EDIT: da war wohl einer schneller^^


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich wollt nochmal fragen, ob es sich nach den neuen Regeln mehr lohnt eine 5870 oder eine 5970 zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



Es lohnt sich entweder 1x 5870 oder 4x 5870 oder 2x 5970



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^So wie ich das verstanden habe ist dann die 5970er in der gleichen Kategorie wie multiple 5870er......verbessert mich wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich glaub ich hab bald einen Nachfolger für meine ausgebenchte 9800 GTX+^^

Aber gerne würde ich noch warten, ob außer der Eyefinity, eine weitere 5870 mit einem 8-Pin Stromanschluss und eine Phase mehr kommt^^

außerdem brauch ich dann auch nen gpu-pot^^

Und später kann man ja noch weiter 5870 kaufen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ic hwerde jetzt vorerst auch net mehr Benchen, das war jetzt das letzt mal bis die neue regel ihre Wirkung zeigt!

Nächstes jahr dan vllt. 2*5870 weil 4 sind mir echt zuviel Geld^^ 

Ach mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Hmm für mich könnte es sich lohnen, ich hab ein paar Benches mit meinen 940BE die so um Platz 25-30 liegen, und da der von mehr als 100 Leuten genutzt wird, bekomm ich dafür vllt. auch ein paar Punkte.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

es scheint ein neuer "Benchmark" mit der Umstellung von HWBot dazu zukommen. Auf den Teaser-Bildern ist es schön zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovsk (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Äm Jungs ihr scheint das GPU Ranking etwas falsch verstanden zu haben 

Es wird 4 (zumindest aktueller Stand der Technik) Rankings für 3D Benches geben, Single GPU, Dual GPU, Tripple GPU und Quad GPU  Nicht nur Single und Multi 

Es gibt dann nurnoch für die beste Globale Platzierung in einem dieser Rankings Punkte. Was imo sehr fair ist, allerdings natürlich einige alte hart erarbeitete Scores kaputt macht 

Hier nochmal schwarz auf weiß mit den Kategorien http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=40510&postcount=221


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> es scheint ein neuer "Benchmark" mit der Umstellung von HWBot dazu zukommen. Auf den Teaser-Bildern ist es schön zu sehen



Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, nur leider ist der FSB meist mehr von anderen Komponenten als der CPU abhängig.


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Äm Jungs ihr scheint das GPU Ranking etwas falsch verstanden zu haben
> 
> Es wird 4 (zumindest aktueller Stand der Technik) Rankings für 3D Benches geben, Single GPU, Dual GPU, Tripple GPU und Quad GPU  Nicht nur Single und Multi
> 
> ...



Ah okay. Dann danke für die Erklärung 

edit: Wie sieht es mir HW Punkten aus? Gibt es dann Punkte für Single GPU, Dual GPU, Triple GPU und Quad GPU?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das ist ja mal eine gute Nachricht ....das heißt das ich bei allen Benchruns wo ich nur 2 Grakas verwendet habe in der Rangliste nach oben gehe wenn 3/4 GPUs eine eigene Rangliste bekommen. 

Gut das ich mit drei gerade erst anfange


----------



## Kovsk (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ja HWPunkte gibt es auch in allen 4 Kategorien  Und da bekommt man auch für alle Kategorien Punkte


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Okay das ist richtig gut. Da freue ich mich drauf


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Da kommt ja richtig Arbeit auf viele zu .....die meisten haben ja gar keine Benchruns mit zwei gemacht wenn sie drei oder vier zur Verfügung hatten.

Wofür auch


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Jep genau so ist es bei mir auch


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Hihi ...mit Vier Karten kommen wir dann auf 24 Benches wo drin wir dann punkten können ...........da reicht ein WE gerade mal für ein Vierling


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

ist das dann bei den CPU Benchmark genau so. alsp bei wprime,pcmark, sisoft... sowohl single core, dual core usw. und jeweils hardwarepunkte dafür?


----------



## Kovsk (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Tja bei den CPUs bin ich noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen... 1m, 32m und PiFast aufzuteilen wäre ja eigentlich ziemlicher Schwachsinn, da es dort keine Unterschiede durch die Kernanzahl gibt.

Das einzige was ich raus gelesen habe ist das WPrime wohl nach Kernen sortiert wird


----------



## speddy411 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Hmm und wie würde das dann laufen wenn ich bei nem Quad Core 3 Kerne deaktiviere oder wird der trotzdem als Quad Core geführt ?


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das mit den Graka unteteilungen würde mir ja dann echt zugute kommen, da ich mein neues Benchprojekt gestartet habe!

3 x GTX 260! Da könnte ich in dem Ranking ja auch in bei den Global Points ordentlich abstauben

oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Auch nicht mehr als jetzt  Du hast immer noch die GTX285 und HD5870 als Gegner und die sind ganz klar schneller.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr als jetzt  Du hast immer noch die GTX285 und HD5870 als Gegner und die sind ganz klar schneller.


 
Sagen wir mal so! Nach ganz oben will/werde ich auch net kommen , aber durch die neue Regelung sollte ich da ja etwas mehr reißen können, als jetzt! Eine zweite soll sowieso in mein Gaming Sys und da ist der Weg zur dritten nurnoch ein Katzensprung

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Dann will ich hier auch mal meinen Meinung preisgeben.
Ich wäre dafür, dass die neuen Regeln eben erst ab dem Tag zählen, wenn diese in Kraft treten. Das wäre in meinen Augen die beste Lösung. Viele Leute haben Unsummen für ihre Dual-GPU Karten ausgegeben. Das sollte man nicht einfach streichen. Wenn die Regeln ab dem, z.B. 1.1.10 gelten würden, dann sollte aber auch eine X2 oder ähnliches ab dann in die Multi Region aufgenommen werden. Irgendwann fallen die sowieso raus.

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Sehe ich genauso... Nur leider wird das nicht so passieren. Die HWBot Crew hat das Update schon abgesegnet und sie arbeiten momentan nur noch an der Umsetzung.


----------



## Hollywood (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso... Nur leider wird das nicht so passieren. Die HWBot Crew hat das Update schon abgesegnet und sie arbeiten momentan nur noch an der Umsetzung.



Dann können wir eigentlich nur noch warten und sehen, was danach noch übrig ist. Schade ist es trotzdem um all die schönen Scores von denen, die mit X2 oder GX2 ihre Ergebnisse gemacht haben. Aber die Jungs vom Bot werden hoffentlich wissen, was sie machen.
Wir werden sehen.

Hollywood


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Bin auch mal gespannt wie es sich auswirken wird^^


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Unser Team wird es definitiv weniger treffen als die meisten da wir nur ca. 10-15% global Points haben. 
Team Pure z.B. hat über 50% global Points und wird richtig einstecken müssen.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Nun wartet doch erstmal ab was da kommt! Da die Hardware pkt auch angepasst werden sollen wirds ja villt kaum nen Punkteverlust geben!

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Für beliebte Kategorien wird es mehr Punkte als derzeit(max.15) geben und auch nicht nur für die ersten 20. Was hier aber glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist die Tatsache dass die Hardware Punkte für SLI & CF Setups nicht mehr von den Punkten der Einzelkartenergebnisse abhängen sondern sich direkt nach der jeweiligen Anzahl der Multi GPU Einträge richten.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das ist halt abzuwarten! Da ja keiner genau sagen kann inwieweit sich die max. HW Points anheben werden. Wenn man die nur auf 20, in z.B einer umkämpften Kategorie wie der GTX 260, anhebt bringts das auch net! Wenn man es aber auf 50 für den ersten und dann bis auf Platz 100 oder so abstuft sieht das schon ganz anders aus!

Am meisten bin ich auf die genau Trennung von Single, Dual, trippel und Quad GPU Cores gespannt! Da ich ja meine nächstes Benchprojekt( 3xGTX 260) in angriff genommen habe. Bis ich mir die dritte besorge warte ich auch erst die neue Punktevetteilung ab! Erst dann kann man entscheiden was für neue Setups man sich zusammenkratzt kann/muss um wieder Punkte zu holen!
Bis dahin werde ich nur passiv benchen!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Für beliebte Kategorien wird es mehr Punkte als derzeit(max.15) geben und auch nicht nur für die ersten 20. Was hier aber glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist die Tatsache dass die Hardware Punkte für SLI & CF Setups nicht mehr von den Punkten der Einzelkartenergebnisse abhängen sondern sich direkt nach der jeweiligen Anzahl der Multi GPU Einträge richten.



Das ist das eigentlich gute bzw. für True und mich schlimme.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich finde es auch etwas sinnfrei, denn man muss sich schon fragen wer eine zweite gleich teure Karte kauft wenn es für das SLi/CF Ergebnis nicht 10Pkt+ sondern nur noch 2-3Pkt bekommt.
Außer bei kleinen Karten lohnt sich das kaum, solange es keine global points gibt.


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Hier findet ihr einen ausführlichen Guide wie und was sich ändert: How to Survive Rev3, A Walkthrough Guide. - hwbot.org
Ich bin sowas von gespannt auf rev3


----------



## Dr.House (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Am 01.01.10 werden wir es alle erfahren. 

Spekulieren bringt nicht viel momentan. 


Frohe Weihnachten....


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Oja, dass wird echt sehr sehr interesant!

Mal sehen obs sich für uns zum Guten oder schlechten wendet! Eins steht aber fest:
Es wird leichter Globale Points zu bekommen, aber viel schwerer viele Globale points zu bekommen und zu halten!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von gespannt auf rev3



Sind wir wohl alle! Aber Änderung hin oder her, hab in den letzten 7 Tagen über 40 Punkte verloren!  Vielleicht bekomm ich die ja am 1.1.10 wieder! 

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Punkte fehlen aktuell bei allen da das 3DMark05 Ranking nicht stimmt  Dir wird aber trotzdem einiges verloren gehen durch die Umstellung. Je mehr global Points man hat, desto schlimmer wird es :S


----------



## Hollywood (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Punkte fehlen aktuell bei allen da das 3DMark05 Ranking nicht stimmt  Dir wird aber trotzdem einiges verloren gehen durch die Umstellung. Je mehr global Points man hat, desto schlimmer wird es :S



Da gehe ich auch von aus. Aber was solls. Bin ja noch nicht lang im kalten Geschäft, da kann man ruhig nochmal von vorn beginnen. Wäre schlimmer für mich, wenn ich Tonnen an HW gebencht hätte und jede Menge HW Punkte verlieren würde. Aber sind ja nur die Punkte aus einer Session. Und die wären sowieso irgendwann weg!


----------



## Ü50 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Da habe ich ja *bisher *noch Glück gehabt. Ich habe erst 10 globel Points verloren. Na ja, ich hatte ja auch nur 30.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich hab nicht einen verloren.


Spoiler



Ich hatte aber auch noch keine.


Von daher werde ich wohl eher ein Gewinner der Umstrukturierung sein


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich erwarte auch schon die neue Revision!

Vielleicht könnte ich sogar Punkte bekommen(9800 GTX+ sli-->trennung von tri-sli)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte auch schon die neue Revision!
> 
> Vielleicht könnte ich sogar Punkte bekommen(9800 GTX+ sli-->trennung von tri-sli)
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


 

erfolgt die Trennung auch in den Sparten der HW-Points? War das nicht nur bei den globale Points so?

Also würde es z.B, bei deinem BSP, eine Einteilung in 1x 9800GTX+, 2x 9800GTX+ und 3x 9800GTX+ geben?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Jep die Unterteilung gilt sowohl für global- als auch hardwareranking. 

Du könntest mit ATIs also 4x Punkte holen und bei Nvidia 3x (vorausgesetzt die Karten unterstützen es)


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Bekommt man dann da auch nur die Punkte für die beste Platzzierung? Oder kann ich mir Punkte bei Single, Dual, Tri und Quad Punkte holen? Ne ne, dass ist doch sicher das gleiche System wie bei den globale!

Macht ja sonst keinen Sinn!

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Freut euch mal nicht zu früh, denn gerade Ergebnisse, die nicht mit Allerwelts-Hardware aufgestellt wurden, werden deutlich abgestraft - auch wenn man keine Multi-GPU-Scores oder massig Global Points hat, kann man so ganz schnell mehr als die Hälfte seiner Punkte verlieren.


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ja das ist mir bewusst  Deshalb habe ich mir erst mal 2x 8800GT gekauft *gg*


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Also wie gehabt - abwarten und Tee trinken.
Und dann entscheiden wo die Reise hingehen soll.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Mich interessiert natürlich vor allem die Hardware League und wenn ich auf den Vorschaubildern sehe, das kingpin über 500 Punkte dazu bekommt und alibabar gute 1000 punkte verliert wird mir ganz schlecht wegen der Umstellung. Im Endeffekt wird man ja gezwungen Mainstream Hardware wie blöde zu benchen.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Naja,aber es gibt ja auch alte Mainstream Hardware die für jederman erschwinglich ist.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt wird man ja gezwungen Mainstream Hardware wie blöde zu benchen.


 
Das macht mir auch etwas Angst, da man dann ein großes Feld hat was so dicht aneinander liegt, dass es echt sau schwer wird da was zu reißen!


----------



## speddy411 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Finde diese Idee mit nur noch Mainstream zu benchen echt blöde weil ich bis auf 2 Phenoms nur alte Sachen von Pentium MMX bis Athlon 64 gebencht habe....


----------



## Hollywood (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Für mich persönlich ist das alles nur halb so wild, da ich nur zufällig HW Punkte ergattern kann. Wenn ich wieder benche, werde ich auf jeden Fall mit aktueller HW arbeiten und auf globale Punkte gehen. Hab eh nicht die Zeit um sehr viel zu benchen. Da macht es für mich keinen Sinn auf HW Punkte zu gehen. Das würde ewig dauern um Punkte zu machen. Dann doch lieber ein oder zwei Sessions im Jahr mit neuer HW um damit globale Punkte zu holen.
Das wird mein Weg sein.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## speddy411 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

@Hollywood:

Aber auch Global Points zu halten wird schwerer weil jeder nur noch "Mainstream" bencht und sich somit die Rankings häufiger ändern bzw. die Ergebnisse nach untern rutschen...


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Mainstream wird besser belohnt, aber im Endeffekt ändert sich doch nur das Verhältnis der Punkte. Oft gebenchte Hardware wird aktuell mit 15pkt belohnt und nicht so oft gebenchte z.B. mit 9 pkt. Nach der Umstellung wird es dann eben 75pkt und 45pkt aber das Verhältnis bleibt gleich. 
Ihr könnt also genauso Hardware benchen wie früher  Nur bei Hardware mit z.B. 3 Ergebnissen wirds recht wenig sein...


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Nur bei Hardware mit z.B. 3 Ergebnissen wirds recht wenig sein...


 
Da werde ich dann mit sicherheit bei meinem 7950GX2 Quad SLi gespann ordentlich was verlieren

Dafür kann ich mit meinen zwei GTX 260 durchstarten!


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Jep da gehts mir mit 2x 9800GX2 aber genauso :/


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



speddy411 schrieb:


> @Hollywood:
> 
> Aber auch Global Points zu halten wird schwerer weil jeder nur noch "Mainstream" bencht und sich somit die Rankings häufiger ändern bzw. die Ergebnisse nach untern rutschen...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen da jeder nur noch Mainstream bencht. 
Das macht ja auch nicht viel Sinn. Es wird immer Leute geben, die mit HighEnd
auf absolute Bestwerte gehen. 

Wie Roman schon sagte: Punkte wird es mehr geben, aber das Verhältnis wird sich nicht groß ändern.

Hollywood


----------



## speddy411 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Natürlich nicht jeder aber die Leute die sich sonst absichtlich kaum gebenchte HW gekauft bzw. gebencht haben werden dann entweder Mainstream weiter benchen oder eben High End HW...Aber wir werden sehen wie es sich auswirkt.


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht jeder aber die Leute die sich sonst absichtlich kaum gebenchte HW gekauft bzw. gebencht haben werden dann entweder Mainstream weiter benchen oder eben High End HW...Aber wir werden sehen wie es sich auswirkt.



Das kann schon sein. Wir haben wirklich einige Leute im Team, die jede Menge HW Punkte angehäuft haben. 
Einige werden sicher auch provitieren.
Naja, abwarten ist angesagt. Aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf das neue Ranking und auf die nächste Session! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## speddy411 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Gute Einstellung 

Freue mich auch irgendwie auf die Umstellung auch wenn ich danach bestimmt nicht mal mehr als 50Pkt. habe 

Aber es bringt immerhin mal frischen Wind ins gesamte Ranking und man hat auch als Schüler eine reelle Change Global Points zu ergattern...


----------



## Jogibär (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Also ich verdaue erst einmal den fetten Entenbraten von Weihnachten, das reicht mir. Über die schwer verdauliche Kost am Anfang des Jahres (Strukturänderung) will ich nicht nachdenken. Macht Euch nicht so viel Gedanken, wir können ja eh nichts daran ändern. Ich werde auch 'ne Menge Punkte verlieren, da ich meist Nischenprodukte gebencht habe. Guckt was wir dieses Jahr geschafft haben: Wir sind unter den ersten 10 der Welt mit über 9000 Punkten, und das ist doch ein großer Erfolg, oder?! Ich für meinen Teil denke jetzt erstmal an Silvester und an einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Das andere lasse ich alles auf mich zukommen.


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



> Gute Einstellung
> 
> Freue mich auch irgendwie auf die Umstellung auch wenn ich danach bestimmt nicht mal mehr als 50Pkt. habe
> 
> Aber es bringt immerhin mal frischen Wind ins gesamte Ranking und man hat auch als Schüler eine reelle Change Global Points zu ergattern..


Find ich gut die Einstellung  - ich stimme dir zu: Ein wenig frischer Wind nützt bestimmt nix und das Update wird eher motivieren als die Lust am Benchen zu vertreiben. Ich werde meinen Hardwaremaster auch verlieren, aber was solls . Dann starte ich eben nochmal ein Projekt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich denk sowieso, dass es mehrere Tage bracht, bis sich alles wieder richtig ist.

In Hwbot hat k|ngp|n vorsorglich so gut wie jeden Single GPU Rekord geholt.(5870 auf über 1300 Mhz) 

Ich lass mich jetzt einfach überraschen was kommt....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Ich habe mir jetzt mein Profil mal angeguckt ich habe 3,7 Punkte Muss noch mal meinen i7 auf 4 Ghz hochjagen dann versuch ich noch mal was abzugrasen.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

weis einer wie es sicher vrehält mit einem multicore wo man kerne deaktiviert. zählt der dann als multicore oder kann man einen e8600 nehmen und sowohl im 1 core und 2 core ranking von wprime teilnehmen? wäre ja ein großer vorteil gegenüber einem celeron oder sempron


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Gute Frage... Bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz sicher. Müsste man mal bei HWBot nachhaken.


----------



## Hollywood (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> weis einer wie es sicher vrehält mit einem multicore wo man kerne deaktiviert. zählt der dann als multicore oder kann man einen e8600 nehmen und sowohl im 1 core und 2 core ranking von wprime teilnehmen? wäre ja ein großer vorteil gegenüber einem celeron oder sempron



Wenn man das Beispiel des e8600 nimmt: Es ist ein Dual Core. Ob Du nun einen Kern ausschaltest oder nicht. Und so ist es auch im Bot. Man kann also nicht mit einem DualCore im SingleCore punkten.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## crooper (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Allerdings kannst du mit einem PII X3 in der 3 core und mit freigeschaltetem 4. Kern auch in der 4 core Kategorie Punkten ...


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Massman meint, es geht nur noch oben. Also ein Quad Core kann nur in den Rankings für 4 cores, 5 cores etc. mit spielen.


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Sehr schön, jetzt werden die Cups und Medals in den Punktelisten wieder angezeigt.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das Punkte update gibt es nicht mehr!? Wo ich gesehen habe z.b. heute -0,2 morgen +1.2?


----------



## Turrican (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das Punkte update gibt es nicht mehr!? Wo ich gesehen habe z.b. heute -0,2 morgen +1.2?


Hi

die funktion wurde mit rev3 leider entfernt. das ist für mich auch ein bissl crappy, denn ich hab die funktion täglich genutzt. 

aber es wird bereits an einem ersatz gearbeitet. 

siehe: hwbot.org - View Single Post - Rev3 Up and Running - Complaints, Ideas, Ramblings, Comments ... but no bugs


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das heist auf Deutsch was? Sry mein Englisch ist schlecht^^


----------



## Turrican (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das heist auf Deutsch was? Sry mein Englisch ist schlecht^^



übersetzt heißt das im post dort ca:

das feature wurde entfernt, da es sehr ineffizient war. es wurden zuviele daten für den nutzen des features gespeichert. (soweit ich weiß ging das sehr auf die server performance)
der RB (richbastard) hat gemeint eine neue version ist in arbeit, aber zuerst werden mal die hauptbugs der rev3 ausgemärzt.


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Wie siehst eigendlich mit dem 0-Zehntel Bug aus?

Im bot bin ich mit hier mit 55,60sec eingetragen aber eingegeben hab ich 55,*0*60!

richbastard meinte schon zu mir, er wird sich die sache mal ansehen. Aber das war Sylvester wo sehr viele bugs berichtet wurden


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Rev 3.5 ist online.

Und schon einen netten Bug entdeckt.

Meine Total Points: 407.0999984741211


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

meine auch  5.600000202655792


----------



## anselm (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Das Update ist ja ganz nett, aber die sollten bei den Tabellen mal die Zeilen vergrößern
Man kann seinen Rang im Team gar nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

War der Bot schon immer in Deutsch?
Ist ja Geil.
Mittlerweile kann ich auch wieder die Top 100 sehen.
Dafür hab ich aber laut Bot 0,12 Punkte gewonnen und  0,11 Punkte verloren.
Aber lassen wir den Jungs mal ne Woche Zeit,das wird schon.


----------



## Hollywood (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Nein, war er nicht. Die Rechschreibfehler sind aber echt nicht nötig....
Wer hat das denn übersetzt? Google?


----------



## Alriin (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Roman!


----------



## Hollywood (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



Alriin schrieb:


> Roman!



NEIN! 

EDIT: So, mein Bot spricht wieder richtig mit mir!


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Doch jz wirklich...


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

Naja was heißt übersetzt  War gerade mal zu 70% durch und Massman wollte es unbedingt schon einbauen. Hatte keine Zeit da noch mal drüber zu lesen. Überarbeite es jetzt erst mal...

Das wird übrigens kein Text übersetzt sondern immer nur ein "String" d.h. du übersetzt z.B. das Wort "Videocard" zu "Grafikkarte". Das wird dann zig mal im Bot verwendet. Selbes gilt für alle anderen Wörter. Dementsprechend wird es einfach zusammengesetzt und die Grammatik ist ganz toll -.- 

-> noch viel Arbeit.


----------



## anselm (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*



der8auer schrieb:


> Naja was heißt übersetzt  War gerade mal zu 70% durch und Massman wollte es unbedingt schon einbauen. Hatte keine Zeit da noch mal drüber zu lesen. Überarbeite es jetzt erst mal...
> 
> Das wird übrigens kein Text übersetzt sondern immer nur ein "String" d.h. du übersetzt z.B. das Wort "Videocard" zu "Grafikkarte". Das wird dann zig mal im Bot verwendet. Selbes gilt für alle anderen Wörter. Dementsprechend wird es einfach zusammengesetzt und die Grammatik ist ganz toll -.-
> 
> -> noch viel Arbeit.




Na dann noch viel Spaß. 
Das wird bestimmt nicht einfach in den Text Grammatik reinzubringen.


----------



## Alriin (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Update!] Änderung der HWBot Struktur*

@Roman

Wenn Du haben Probleme mit sprechta Deutsch, wir dir helfen. 

P.S.: Is sicher nicht leicht wenn du nur die Wörter übersetzen kannst...


----------

